# Illegals to get stimulus jobs!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

LOS ANGELES - Tens of thousands of jobs created by the economic stimulus law could end up filled by illegal immigrants, particularly in big states such as California where undocumented workers are heavily represented in construction, experts on both sides of the issue say.
Studies by two conservative think tanks estimate immigrants in the United States illegally could take 300,000 construction jobs, or 15% of the 2 million jobs that new taxpayer-financed projects are predicted to create.
They fault Congress for failing to require that employers certify legal immigration status of workers before hiring by using a Department of Homeland Security program called E-Verify. The program allows employers to check the validity of Social Security numbers provided by new hires. It is available to employers on a voluntary basis.
"They could have deterred this, but they chose not to," said Steven Camarota, director of research for the Center for Immigration Studies. 
He said a federal requirement that employers use E-Verify would have reduced, if not eliminated, the hiring of immigrants in this country illegally.
LOS ANGELES - Tens of thousands of jobs created by the economic stimulus law could end up filled by illegal immigrants, particularly in big states such as California where undocumented workers are heavily represented in construction, experts on both sides of the issue say.
Studies by two conservative think tanks estimate immigrants in the United States illegally could take 300,000 construction jobs, or 15% of the 2 million jobs that new taxpayer-financed projects are predicted to create.
They fault Congress for failing to require that employers certify legal immigration status of workers before hiring by using a Department of Homeland Security program called E-Verify. The program allows employers to check the validity of Social Security numbers provided by new hires. It is available to employers on a voluntary basis.
"They could have deterred this, but they chose not to," said Steven Camarota, director of research for the Center for Immigration Studies. 
He said a federal requirement that employers use E-Verify would have reduced, if not eliminated, the hiring of immigrants in this country illegally.
http://www.usatoday.com/money/economy/employment/2009-03-08-immigrant-jobs_N.htm


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, look on the bright side. This will encourge more generations of illegals to breed anchor babies so that there'll be a bigger population in 50 years to pay back the enormous debt the Congress saddled our offspring with.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. This will encourge more generations of illegals to breed anchor babies so that there'll be a bigger population in 50 years to pay back the enormous debt the Congress saddled our offspring with.


Yeah because we know illegals pay taxes


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More illegal votes for Shitbama IF he runs again.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry jap I just cant read this!!! I mean the headline says it all and it all makes me SICK! WTF!


----------



## Bvautour (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the part where this tool bag states this might reduce or eliminate the hiring of immigrants here -ILLEGALLY-


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Bvautour said:


> I like the part where this tool bag states this might reduce or eliminate the hiring of immigrants here -ILLEGALLY-


So all along you thought every worker in this country was hired legally?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Pay Taxes!!!!!!! Or Get Nothing But A Free Ride Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damm Illegals!


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

My signature says it all........


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I could post this as an answer to at a least a half dozen threads as of late:

That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. 
http://www.ushistory.org/Declaration/document/index.htm


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> I could post this as an answer to at a least a half dozen threads as of late:
> 
> That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.
> http://www.ushistory.org/Declaration/document/index.htm


My boy is WICKED smart!!!!!!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> LOS ANGELES - Tens of thousands of jobs created by the economic stimulus law could end up filled by illegal immigrants, particularly in big states such as California where undocumented workers are heavily represented in construction, experts on both sides of the issue say.
> Studies by two conservative think tanks estimate immigrants in the United States illegally could take 300,000 construction jobs, or 15% of the 2 million jobs that new taxpayer-financed projects are predicted to create.
> They fault Congress for failing to require that employers certify legal immigration status of workers before hiring by using a Department of Homeland Security program called E-Verify. The program allows employers to check the validity of Social Security numbers provided by new hires. It is available to employers on a voluntary basis.
> "They could have deterred this, but they chose not to," said Steven Camarota, director of research for the Center for Immigration Studies.
> ...


SEND IN SHERIFF JOE FROM ARIZONA!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Send them out on the ice to rescue ducks!


----------

